# slotchat Wed night!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Its that time again! C'mon in at about 7:30-8:00 pm central time!! :wave:


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Kinda of an early start don't ya think?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OOPS! Forgot to put the time! LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

blackroc said:


> Kinda of an early start don't ya think?



Not for Joe, he likes to drag out his questions..lol


Coach :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'll be there......I've had a hot,rough day......and I'm in a kinda pissed off mood.......so I'm gonna chill out for a while then drop in on you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

About to drop in but I've got a few phone calls to make first.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

We're chatting right now guys if anyone wants to drop in and hang out for a bit


----------

